# As a Turkey Guide...let's just say I have some opportunity.



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Took a friend out last Friday since I'd already got a bird on day 2. We hit it early and had decent action as 2 gobblers were working the ridge out about 70 or so yards away. They had a hen or two with them and were happy strutting and gobbling off and on. 2 more Toms came in from the West and they all milled around for a bit before moving off to the East and then just one gobble in 30 minutes. I suggested we head back, eat breakfast and then hit the late morning - early afternoon hunt.
45 minutes after we left the blind, my trail cam snapped this pic. Eh, hem!
Would have been my buddy's first bird. So far, I suck as a guide. 

P.S. that's one near-perfect fan on the ol' boy.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

It happens to every one sooner or later


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Umm...you probably shouldn’t leave your decoys out...coyotes or hawks may run off with them


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Umm...you probably shouldn’t leave your decoys out...coyotes or hawks may run off with them


Ha. 

All live birds. I wish it were otherwise. Be cool to catch a coyote running off with a deke tho.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

To add salt to the wound, another tom in the background!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Yessir, just havin a little fun!

Very nice trail cam pick btw.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> To add salt to the wound, another tom in the background!


I know, I know, I know! Thanks for the fresh salt tho.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Yessir, just havin a little fun!
> 
> Very nice trail cam pick btw.


Oh, yes I always have issues identifying sarcasm or jokey, jokey replies. Comes with age apparently.
Look up "Guard Pro" trail cam on the Deer Cam thread, these things are sweet!

Honestly, I was half-hoping you were serious and we have a little Keyboard-Cowboy argument where you offer "tens" of dollars for me to prove you wrong. Mostly because I have video too (shameless plug for the Guard Pro again). Damn my luck!
I'd just need my son to show me how to You Tube it and then post the video. I walk away with somewhere north of $30 and well, you have egg on your face.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

That ole boy has a really dark fan, good luck getting him !
Flight


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Similar thing happened to me Monday am. Birds were very silent all morning so I decided to call very softly with purrs and clucks mostly. When I decided to pick up and leave, I unzipped the tent and there was a tom standing 20 yards away that I never saw. Ugh.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is a great pic.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Plumbgranny said:


> Ha.
> 
> All live birds. I wish it were otherwise. Be cool to catch a coyote running off with a deke tho.


we had an eagle take one once. neighbor found it in the fall deer hunting


----------

